# 2017 Cruise brake failure



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It seems possible if you don't drive the 2nd Gen exclusively.

If you pushed a pedal, it went down easier than the brake pedal should and the car jumped forward as you pushed the pedal, common sense says you were pushing the accelerator pedal.

Last Spring, I hit the brake instead of the gas trying to merge on the freeway.
The guy I was trying to merge in front of looked annoyed.
Can't remember when, if ever, I did something like that when not in my 2G Cruze.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Charley said:


> Anyone else experience brake failure? The police questioned whether I hit the accelerator instead of the brake. This worries me!


How did you confirm "brake failure". I have three Gen 2 cars, no issues with brakes on any of them. If your system did fail, there would be fluid loss, or some kind of other problem. I did have one car that had the brake fluid reservoir too full from factory, and it was leaking out past the cap, that was the 2017 car. Dealership at first did nothing, because I kept it cleaned up, then I let it build up and they at least looked at it, but could not find a problem... I ended up draining and re-filling the reservoir with new fluid when I found they had not fully tightened the cap. Other than that, no issues with brakes on Gen 2. On Gen 1 I got what appeared to be excessively dark fluid out when I did the fluid flush and exchange maintenance, but the brakes have always worked without issue.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

OPERATOR ERROR!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I mean , a LITTLE more info would be helpful here. You kind of typed out the bare minimum. What are we supposed to say?


----------



## FranksSpeaker (Nov 25, 2020)

Charley said:


> Anyone else experience brake failure? The police questioned whether I hit the accelerator instead of the brake. This worries me!





Charley said:


> Anyone else experience brake failure? The police questioned whether I hit the accelerator instead of the brake. This worries me!


What/How did your brakes fail, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------

